# Alpine 3527s



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

anyone got a spec sheet on the alpine 3527s? im mostly interested if it's 2 ohm stable in stereo mode, i searched and all i found is that it's 25x4 or 50x2 which i find kinda hard to believe for the way it sounds.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Sep 22 2006, 09:08 PM~6226889
> *anyone got a spec sheet on the alpine 3527s? im mostly interested if it's 2 ohm stable in stereo mode, i searched and all i found is that it's 25x4 or 50x2 which i find kinda hard to believe for the way it sounds.
> *


2ohm stereo, 4ohm bridged


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks thats all i needed to know, i didnt wanna take it down to 2 ohms and burn the damn thing up.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Sep 22 2006, 10:01 PM~6227150
> *thanks thats all i needed to know, i didnt wanna take it down to 2 ohms and burn the damn thing up.
> *


You should get a clean 50x4 @ 2ohms out of that amp...

Feed it current, keep it cool and it will get the job done...


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

its a bad ass amp, ive had it for years i just never used it. the stereo shop here quit carrying alpine back in the day and they liquidated all the old amps, i had 2 of those and 2 of the alpine 3522s's i really loved the 3522 i wish i still had one of those. my 4x6's scream off of that 3527 but my 6.5's seem like theyre not even there. im ripping everything out sunday (weather permitting), so i can put down some peel n seel, hopefully some mdf if i can find a truck, and i wanna get that 15 back there and see what it can do. i'll play with the gains on the alpine and see whats up, the new head unit i got has 5v preout's too, so that should help a little too, i think this jvc hs like 1.5v preouts.


----------

